# NGD - Art & Lutherie Folk Cedar



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Yesterday actually. It took a day to get this into playable condition - 8 years of neglect evidently.
Everything is in order. Awesome resonance.
Thanks to @laristotle 's sharp eye


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

If it's anything like the 2006 A&L I picked up at the Pawn shop on the cheap, your gonna just love that one. Great instruments.


----------



## ottawa_adam (Feb 23, 2019)

I just picked up an A&L folk with a spruce top. I absolutely love it! I would love to hear the difference between the spruce and cedar tops, though.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I love cedar tops on an acoustic.
My 12 string has one--but as it is a satin finish & cedar is softer than spruce, it is pretty scratched up.
I still love it.

Enjoy yours...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I've had two A&L acoustics with cedar tops , both sound great , I traded in the twelve string but still have the Ami six string . That guitar has pretty much been in open D since I bought it. I've had lots of compliments on how it sounds and " sure is loud for such a small guitar"


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

I have the same guitar! 2007 model. It's the living room guitar, always get picked up.

Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


----------

